
Better finance for more enterprise growth in Europe - davidw
http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/948
======
davidw
To this I would also add: remove barriers to entry. If you want to tax firms
that are profitable, ok, but _please_ , _please_ , make it so you don't have
to spend upwards of 10K euro just to set up a company.

